# 10G "Spring Colors"



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

A few pictures of my latest set-up to share. This scape is still not completed.









Here are the tank specs. 
*Tank:* 10G with trim removed 
*Substrate :* ADA Aquasoil I & Aquasoil II mixed , Power Sand special and Tourmalin BC 
*Light:* 65 W PC with 9325K 
* Filter: * Eheim 2213 
*Fertilizer:* ADA Brighty K 
Step 1 
Step 2 
Brighty Special Lights 
Florish Iron 
ECA 
Green Gain 
Green Bacter 
*Co2:* 1bubble/sec diffused with a nano diffuser 
*Hardscape:* Manzanita wood 
* Plants:* Hemianthus callitrichoides 
Utricularia graminifolia 
Hemianthus micranthemoides 
Micranthemum umbarosum 
Staurogyne sp. 'Porto Velho' 
Staurogyne stolonifera 
Limnophila repens 'Mini' 
Blyxa japonica 
Anubias barteri var. nana 'Petite' 
Rotala rotundifolia 
Rotala wallichii 
Rotala sp. 'Colorata' 
Rotala sp. 'Nanjenshan' 
Rotala sp. 'Butterfly' 
Nesaea sp. 'Red Leaved' 
Fissiden fontanus 
Taxiphyllum barbieri 
Vesicularia montagnei 
Cryptocoryne x willisii 
Cryptocoryne parva 
* Fish :* Hemigrammus rodwayi 
Ottocinclus sp. 
Hisonotus leucofrenatus 
* Shrimp:*Cardinia japonica 
Neocaridina heteropoda var. 'Red'

Let me know what you think. C&C welcome.
Thanks
Bhushan


----------



## olejorik (Apr 24, 2009)

I like both the layout and its name! Very beautiful and colourful! Nice tank!


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Looks very nice Bhushan! Great job on the trimming of the stem plants.


----------



## jciotti (Aug 14, 2007)

Bhushan, awesome work!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Very nice! Do you have soil on top of the log? How did you get the blyxa to grow up there?


----------



## keviv (Feb 17, 2009)

Wow, nice tank Bhushan, the tank looks much bigger than a 10g. 
Vivek


----------



## chester (Feb 22, 2005)

Very nice aquascape, I like the mix of colors there. You've got lots of interesting plants. How do you fell about Nesaea sp. Red? Is it difficult to grow?


----------



## stepheus (Jun 13, 2006)

The nicest wall of plants I ve seen in such a small tank


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Olejorik, John D, John C, Drinda, Vivek, Maciek and Stepheus , thanks for all the compliments.


Tex Gal said:


> Very nice! Do you have soil on top of the log? How did you get the blyxa to grow up there?


Drinda, under the wood I have used some rocks to hold back the terraced substrate. The Blyxa is planted in a small area of Aquasoil which is exposed between the rock and the wood.



chester said:


> Very nice aquascape, I like the mix of colors there. You've got lots of interesting plants. How do you fell about Nesaea sp. Red? Is it difficult to grow?


The Nesaea sp is moderately difficult to grow IMO. The hard part is to maintain its color. Have to be on top of dosing. It starts losing the redness pretty fast if you slack.


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

A couple of more pictures to share.



This is a month old pic of this tank.


Thanks
Bhushan


----------



## macclellan (Feb 28, 2007)

Holy crap that is a lot of plant sps. for a 10g tank!

Looking good, but hurry up - summer is a comin!!!


----------



## Mikeracing77 (May 15, 2009)

Love this tank. Its what I hope my 10 looks like someday.


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

Great job Bhushan! Love the texture of the wood against the stems. How did you ever manage to cram so many stems into a little tank like that?


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

macclellan said:


> Holy crap that is a lot of plant sps. for a 10g tank!
> 
> Looking good, but hurry up - summer is a comin!!!


Thanks, J. Yes the summer can cause problems but then, what is the AC for? :biggrin:



Mikeracing77 said:


> Love this tank. Its what I hope my 10 looks like someday.


Thanks a lot.


Bunbuku said:


> Great job Bhushan! Love the texture of the wood against the stems. How did you ever manage to cram so many stems into a little tank like that?


Thanks B. Glad you liked it. 
"How did I cram so many plants in a 10G?"
That's a secret. You will know it soon.:spy:


----------



## macclellan (Feb 28, 2007)

HoustonFishFanatic said:


> Thanks, J. Yes the summer can cause problems but then, what is the AC for? :biggrin:


Nonono mate, I meant that "Spring Colors" are giving way to summer - time for a "Summer Sun" rescape or something.


----------



## chagovatoloco (Nov 17, 2007)

I love the hard scape work.


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

macclellan said:


> Nonono mate, I meant that "Spring Colors" are giving way to summer - time for a "Summer Sun" rescape or something.


Woopps! :[smilie=b: I thought you were talking about the algae which comes with the temp rise. But thanks for the "Summer Sun" idea. Got to think about it. May be try some thing like [URL="http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2007.cgi?&op=showcase&category=0&vol=0&id=47"]this[/URL].

chagovatoloco, thanks a lot.


----------



## Fabac (Jul 2, 2006)

Looks really great!


----------



## fireman5214 (Mar 4, 2009)

wow what a ton of plants, never knew you could fit that much in a 10 gallon. it looks great


----------



## WhiteDevil (May 7, 2009)

Amazing. One day I will be able to support that kind of hobby, till then the kids are still toddlers =*(


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Fabac, fireman5214 and whitedevil, thanks for the compliments.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Bhushan, do you have any photos of the tank in its early stages?


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Great job, Bush Ya really have to see the tank in person. It looked awesome! ​


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

John,here are the set up pictures of the aquascape.

The Aquasoil from the old scape was reused. This is the third scape with the same soil.



The hardscape.



The scape just after planting and filling water.


Thanks
Bhushan


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Paul Higashikawa said:


> Great job, Bush Ya really have to see the tank in person. It looked awesome! ​


Paul , thanks a lot for the compliments.


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Some recent picture of how this scape is turning out. It is almost there.







Thanks for looking and let me know what ya all think.

Bhushan


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Awesome layout!! 

Great photos too

jB


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

That is looking pretty neat Bhushan!!!


----------



## joshua_pope2001 (Jan 17, 2007)

sweet looking tank


----------



## Veloth (Jun 25, 2008)

I really like the way the tank has grown.


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks for appreciating it guys. Jason and John, its good to hear from you.

Bhushan


----------



## tcy81 (Sep 12, 2004)

great work. nice arrangement of the driftwood in the layout.


----------



## Nevermore (Mar 26, 2007)

Absolutely stunning tank!!! 

I'm wondering what kind of wood is your driftwood?


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

tcy81 said:


> great work. nice arrangement of the driftwood in the layout.


Thanks a lot.



Nevermore said:


> Absolutely stunning tank!!!
> 
> I'm wondering what kind of wood is your driftwood?


Thanks. Its manzanita wood.

Bhushan


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

HoustonFishFanatic said:


>


What a beautiful tank--amazing that you did this in just 10 gallons.


----------

